# Siemens und Anlagenstillstände.. keine gute Konstellation



## MeisterLampe81 (2 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Ende letzter Woche suchte ich ganz dringend einen 1FT7 Servomotor (http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55397-SUCHE-Siemens-Servomotor-1FT7) hier ist nun eine kleine Geschichte dazu:

Im Sommer diesen Jahres haben wir ein einer Anlage ein Retrofit durchführen lassen (810M auf S120). Nun, 7 Wochen nach IBN ist von einem Motor eine Welle abgerissen, warum auch immer.

Donnerstag morgen gegen 9h ist die Welle abgerissen. Einen Ersatzmotor hatten wir leider nicht auf Lager, aber bestellt war er schon. Schnell Motor ausbauen und ein paar telefonate führen, in der Hoffung schnellstens einen neuen Motor zu bekommen. Letztden Endes hat um 11h jemand im Auto gesessen um den Motor nach Siemens Bielefeld zu bringen. Am Telefon wurde uns mitgeteilt, das man erstmal gucken müsse und dann weiter Entscheiden würde. Meinem Mitarbeiter wurde in Bielefeld mitgeteilt das man eine Schadensdiagnose durchführen müsse (dauer 2 Stunden). Halloooo..?? Die Welle ist abgerissen..!!!

Naja, Donnerstag konnte man nichts mehr machen. Auch an unserer Anlage ging nix mehr.. is ja klar.

Freitag morgen gab es dann ein tolles Telefonat mit Big S:
Das wichtigste, Siemens hat keinen Ersatzmotor auf Lager!! Wir wären auch bereit gewesen durch ganz Deutschland zu fahren, nur um einen Ersatzmotor zu kriegen. Aber Siemens hat keinen. Das Problem ist angeblich, das unser 1FT7 Flansch- und Wellenkompatibel zu 1FT5 sein muß und so etwas nicht vorrätig sei.  Wir sind anscheinend die einzigen, die ein Retrofit machen. Lieferzeit für einen Neuen sind ca. 2 Wochen. Auch eine Aussage, das man sich mit Anlagenstillständen der Kunden auskennt war nicht sonderlich hilfreich. Auch die Nennung von anderen Kunden, die vielleicht noch so einen Motor auf Lager haben wollte Big S nicht machen.

Letztden Endes wurde die Welle komplett abgedreht und eine neue Welle "aufgestifftet". Den Motor haben wir gestern Mittag schnell abgeholt und jetzt läuft die Anlage mit reduzierter Geschwindigkeit wieder.. 

Was ich mich jetzt frage:
Wie zum Teufel kann es sein, das ein aktueller Motor/Ersatzteil nicht binnen 24h verfügbar ist??
Kann es sein, das die Motoren mittlerweile auch in China gebaut werden (CE sieht aus wie China Export)??

In Sachen Ersatzteilhaltung hab ich eine Menge gelernt..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Ralle (2 Oktober 2012)

Ja, das ist leider seit einigen Jahren gang und gäbe, die Lagerhaltung wurde auf den Kunden abgewälzt, das ist die schöne neue BWL-Welt der heutigen  Rechenknechte. Da es anscheinend alle so machen, hat man keine andere Wahl. Ich würde jeden Hersteller, der Ersatzteillieferung innerhalb 8 oder auch 24 Std. garantiert einem anderen, der das nicht tut vorziehen, auch wenn er etwas teurer wäre. Und da kommen wieder die eigenen BWL-er ins Spiel. Was man denen in den letzten 15 Jahren beigebracht hat, ist einfach nur Bullshit. Immerhin, man kann bei Siemens per Vertrag die entsprechenden Ersatzteillieferungen in bestimmten Fristen vereinbaren, die haben dann die entsprechenden Seriennummern der betreffenden Geräte und liefern genau für diese Ersatz, aber das lassen die sich fürstlich entlohnen, einfach zum Heulen, das ist kein Service mehr, das ist gar nichts. Kundenbindung und Kundenservice ist ein Fremdwort geworden, schade eigentlich, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch einmal jemand darauf.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja schrecklich was du da erzählst, so etwas darf eigentlich nicht sein und ist eher
Typisch für Siemens, es gibt andere Herteller zb SEW, da wird so etwas anders gehandhabt.
Die bekommen es hin in kurzer zeit zu Reagieren und basteln einen neuen zusammen. 

Wir haben auch schon feststellen müssen das Siemens nicht nur in der Automatiesierung
nachlässt, sondern auch auf anderen gebieten wie die Antriebstechnik. Sie setzen nur noch
alles auf die Buchhaltung, die Rechnungen sind immer verfügbar und weden immer pünktlich
zugestellt.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2012)

Das Thema mit Flansch und Wellendurchmesser hatten wir auch schon. 
Allerdings wurden wir damals vom Vertrieb bei der Bestellung darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass diese Motoren nicht zum Standard-Lieferprogramm gehören und Lieferzeit haben. Wirf mal einen Blick in Auftragsbestätigung bzw. Rechnung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lebenslang (2 Oktober 2012)

Also was ich da höre was die Siemens Ersatzteilversorgung angeht, ist ja grauenhaft.
Habe schon einige Firmen und Abteilungen durchlaufen, aktuell in einem großem Hochregallager 
in NRW tätig mit ca. 900 SEW Antrieben,(Fördertechnik und Regalbediengeräte)
Von Movimot über Moviswitch bis hin zum 55KW Hubwerksmotor über KEB FU.


Bei einem Defekt bringt uns der SEW Service den Ersatzmotor direkt bis an die 
Lastenaufzugstür und zwar innerhalb ein paar Stunden.
Bei unseren Neubauten werden wir weiter auf die Kollegen von SEW setzen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2012)

Da freut sich der Elektromaschinenbauer, man muss nur einen Kompetenten an der Hand haben der einem kurzfristig weiterhelfen kann.

Der Beruf (zumindest das Neuwickeln von Motoren) wurde auch schon fast totgesagt, da ja "alles nur noch Normmotoren" sind und nur noch ausgetauscht wird. Das ist zwar mittlerweile größtenteils auch so, aber wenn nicht gerade das genau passende Teil auf Lager liegt ist es eben doch schneller wenn man Reparieren (lassen) kann.



MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Am Telefon wurde uns mitgeteilt, das man erstmal gucken müsse und dann weiter Entscheiden würde. Meinem Mitarbeiter wurde in Bielefeld mitgeteilt das man eine Schadensdiagnose durchführen müsse (dauer 2 Stunden). Halloooo..?? Die Welle ist abgerissen..!!!



Nur muss man erstmal prüfen warum die Welle abgerissen ist. Kann ja auch sein dass ein weiterer Defekt im Motor (Lager/Lagersitze) dazu geführt hat. Wenn er dir erst sagt "wir machen grad ne neue Welle rein" und dann 5 Stunden später sagt er dir "Totalschaden" hättest du dich bestimmt noch mehr gefreut.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2012)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Also was ich da höre was die Siemens Ersatzteilversorgung angeht, ist ja grauenhaft.
> Habe schon einige Firmen und Abteilungen durchlaufen, aktuell in einem großem Hochregallager
> in NRW tätig mit ca. 900 SEW Antrieben,(Fördertechnik und Regalbediengeräte)
> Von Movimot über Moviswitch bis hin zum 55KW Hubwerksmotor über KEB FU.
> ...



Und wieviele von den ca. 900 SEW-Motoren sind keine Normmotore?
Wieviele davon haben einen größeren Wellendurchmesser und wieviele davon einen anderen Flansch?

Glaub mir solche Motoren bringt dir SEW auch nicht innerhalb weniger Stunden.

Wenn man Retrofit macht und aufgrund zeitlicher und / oder mechanischer Gegebenheiten Sonderlösungen einsetzen muß, dann hat man eben ein gewisses Risiko. Wir klären bei solchen Fällen immer im Vorfeld die Situation. Entweder man legst sich selber einen Motor ins Lager oder man schließt - wie von Ralle beschrieben - einen Ersatzteilliefervertrag ab.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (3 Oktober 2012)

Da muss ich Dieter und Thomas absolut recht geben.

Ersatzteile bei Sonderlösungen sind immer ein Thema.

Und wegen dem Überprüfen des defekten Motors frage ich mich, warum nicht?
Der Lieferant kümmert sich und versucht zu vermeiden, dass der nächste Motor wieder sich zerlegt.
Er will ggF Garantie und / oder Gewährleistung erbringen.

Aber es ist ja schön dass es Siemens gibt.
Da bekommt man immer recht, wenn mit dem Bashing begonnen wird.

Wer liefert denn noch Ersatzteile für zum Teil 20-30Jahre alten Maschinen?
Noch bekommt man fast alle Teile für z.B. 880 CNC und S5.
Versuch dies bei Teilen z.B. für SystemV Steuerungen von Bosch.

 Also wenn es mit den Ersatzteilen nicht klappt, würde ich zuerst nachdenken, was falsch lief, bevor so pauschal geurteilt wird.


bike


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (3 Oktober 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Thema mit Flansch und Wellendurchmesser hatten wir auch schon.
> Allerdings wurden wir damals vom Vertrieb bei der Bestellung darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass diese Motoren nicht zum Standard-Lieferprogramm gehören und Lieferzeit haben. Wirf mal einen Blick in Auftragsbestätigung bzw. Rechnung.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Unsere Maschine wurde von einen unabhängigen Maschinenbauer umgebaut. Im Auftrag stand nur etwas von Flansch- und Wellenkompatibel zu 1FT5, aber nichts von langer Lieferzeit oder ähnlichem. Des weiteren ist diese Ausführung sogar im Projektierungshandbuch beschrieben. Eine Sonderbauform wäre für mich z.B. eine längere Welle oder ein individuelles Flanschmaß. Aber eine Ausführung, die im Projektierungshandbuch beschrieben ist, ist für mich keine Sonderbauform.
Gegen eine Schadensaufnahme durch den Hersteller ist ja erstmal nichts dagegen zu sagen, aber wie die ganze Sache erklärt wurde ist halt ein bisschen doof. Die nun von einem Siemens Mitarbeiter vorgeschlagene Lösung ist auf die Schnelle bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt.
Ich bin bis jetzt immer davon ausgegangen, das es bei einem so großen deutschen Konzern wie Siemens von jedem akutellen Bauteil mindestens ein Ersatz für Anlagenstillstände oder ähnlichem gibt.. Hab mich wohl getäuscht.. In Zukunft weiß ich bescheid..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2012)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt immer davon ausgegangen, das es bei einem so großen deutschen Konzern wie Siemens von jedem akutellen Bauteil mindestens ein Ersatz für Anlagenstillstände oder ähnlichem gibt.. Hab mich wohl getäuscht.. In Zukunft weiß ich bescheid..



Glaub mir ... Die Zeiten sind vorbei :sm9:
Es ist genauso wie es Ralle schon beschrieb. In der Krise sind ganze Horden von BWLern in Form von Consultants durch die Firmen maschiert und haben erzählt, dass Lager totes Kapital sind. Besonders "lustig" ist es sogar bei aktuellen Teilen. Da kann es dir passieren, dass du durchaus mal 14 Tage und länger warten musst. Solange bis das Teil eben wieder gefertigt wird. Anlagenstillstand hin oder her. 
Tja die Zeiten sind hart ... aber modern 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Deltal (3 Oktober 2012)

Der Kunde denkt, dass der Zulieferer das Ersatzeil wohl auf Lager hat. Der Zulieferer denkt, dass der Hersteller das Ersatzteil auf Lager hat und der Hersteller denkt, dass der Kunde sich wohl das Ersatzteil auf Lager gelegt hat.

So leicht ist es Verantwortung abzugeben und noch Lagerkosten zu sparen.


----------



## Boxy (3 Oktober 2012)

Na ja, im Endeffekt kommt es auf die Verträge an, was da immer bzgl. Verfügbarkeit usw. ausgemacht ist!

Auch Siemens kann nicht alles immer Lagerhaltig auf Vorrat haben. Gerade wenn es Sonderkomponenten sind ... 
Da ist man als Maschinenhersteller selbst in der Schuld und sollte halt nur Standardkomponenten einsetzen!
Wäre nun bei Bosch ja das selbe Problem!


----------



## nekron (3 Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin ...

also wir haben sowohl von Bosch als auch von SEW Antriebe direkt hingefahren und nach ein 1-2 Stunden wieder überholt mitgenommen ...

Ein Motor als Ersatz hatte auch ein wenig länger gedauert ...

Auch von Beckhoff und B+R haben wir schon Teile per Taxi zu uns bzw. Kunden schippern lassen, solche flexibilitäten wird man bei anderen Riesen nicht unbedingt bekommen ... Oder erst bei einem Umsatzvolumen von Jenseits ...

Gruß,
Nekron


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

auchg wir haben die schmerzhafte Erfahrung machen müssen, daß S nicht nur die Sondermotore nicht im Lager hat, sondern auch die 1FT Serien-Maschinen nicht kurzfristig lieferbar sind.

Bei unserem Sommerstop dieses Jahr haben die Schlosser einen Drive-Click-Stecker an einem Motor gekillt.
Nur durch GUTE Beziehungen zum Siemens-Außendienstler bekammen wir das innerhalb von 3 Tagen rapariert --> normal dauert sowas länger und Ersatzmaschinen sind überhaupt nicht verfügbar.
Bei Automatisierungsteilen etc. kenne ich das anders, aber bei Motoren ist das angeblich beim S einfach so


MfG


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (6 Oktober 2012)

[Nachtrag]

Einen Ersatzmotor, um eben diesen genannten Stillstand zu vermeiden wurde schon im Mitte September regulär bestellt und war Anfang der Woche noch nicht Lieferbar. Gestern trifft mich der Schlag: Da kommt ein Spediteur mit einem neuen Motor auf den Hof gefahren.. 

Der Spediteur hatte eine ganz normale Lieferung, also nix mit eilig.. Freitag Mittag bei uns auf dem Hof, bestimmt am Donnerstag verladen, am Mittwoch war Feiertag, dann war der bestimmt Montag oder Dienstag fertig.. Ist ja prima, das wir jetzt Ersatz haben und ich will mich auch gar nicht beschweren, aber haben die das nicht vorher gewusst, zumal uns auf Nachfrage Mitte Oktober als Liefertermin genannt wurde.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

